
Addicted to screens? That’s really a you problem - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/06/technology/phone-screen-addiction-tech-nir-eyal.html
======
gnicholas
I'm glad Nir Eyal is making the pivot to helping people avoid digital
addiction, but it does seem pretty rich that he's pretending that addiction is
a fault of end users, not companies (or consultants like him, who created/grew
the field).

I would have more respect for him if he:

1: had a more apologetic tone and acknowledged his role in the creation of the
field of user-addiction

2: didn't primarily blame end users

3: had released this book (or at least a summary of it) for free so that
everyone who has been harmed by his prior work can learn about his defensive
techniques

